# Will Uber drivers turn on Uber?



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

*Will Uber drivers turn on Uber?*

*http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-34150643*

*This really sums up how drivers feel. *


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

UberComic said:


> *Will Uber drivers turn on Uber?*
> 
> *http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-34150643*
> 
> *This really sums up how drivers feel. *


Imagine this being a union job (not knowing the drop off, no tipping orders given by uber, blah blah) they would be CLOSED!!!!!!! shutdown, vanished, like nothing ever happened....like they were never here.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Seattle is looking to see if the TNCs can unionize. 

*Mike O'Brien takes a stand against Uber*
*http://crosscut.com/2015/08/mike-obrien-takes-a-stand-against-uber/*


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Seattle is looking to see if the TNCs can unionize.
> 
> *Mike O'Brien takes a stand against Uber*
> *http://crosscut.com/2015/08/mike-obrien-takes-a-stand-against-uber/*


NJ NEEDS TO DO THIS...WAKE UP UBER!!!


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

UberComic said:


> *Will Uber drivers turn on Uber?*
> 
> *http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-34150643*
> 
> *This really sums up how drivers feel. *





UberComic said:


> *Will Uber drivers turn on Uber?*
> 
> *http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-34150643*
> 
> *This really sums up how drivers feel. *





UberNorthStar said:


> Seattle is looking to see if the TNCs can unionize.
> 
> *Mike O'Brien takes a stand against Uber*
> *http://crosscut.com/2015/08/mike-obrien-takes-a-stand-against-uber/*


UNIONIZE???? Surely you jest! At a regular company I used to work for, someone suggested unionizing the office help, they no longer work there and nothing was ever said again. You can't unionizeUBER DRIVERS it's not a union shop. They already take 20% how much more do you want taken out for union dues, medical, dental, eye coverage, prescription, legal representation, legal advice, etc...


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

MarkR said:


> uber drivers can accept tips now with VUGO


Your problem with this is that riders, who have been 'Pavlovian-conditioned' not to tip, will just rate you bad for even broaching the subject.

You already get underpaid, and now your gonna get under-rated because she/he says "you are a mean UBER driver asking me to treat you like I expect to be treated at my job, with respect and pay commensurate with effort and skill applied".

And then she/he continues "If I wanted a cab, I would have just called one, waited forever, paid a fair price to haul my human a$$ somewhere important to me, then felt 'Pavlovian-conditioned' to tip THEM, because, they're a cab. You, Uber person, not so much. Now crank that radio till your ears bleed, and hold my beer, 'cause we are gonna party tonite 'cause I saved so much letting you have the honor of driving my human a$$ safely somewhere important to me, 'ugly-cheap' !"

"I will rate you like the fare you work for, which surely translates to the value you place on yourself, 'ugly-cheap'."

*WARNING *** You may not be able to use this word 'ugly cheap' in scrabble, just sayin.****

(Irony is dripping down my chin, onto my clean white shirt as I type this.)

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Easy solution, no tip 1*. That's the way you fight back with ubers tipping and their dysfunctional rating system.

Unfortunately, they on board kool aid drinkers so fast, difficult to keep everyone trained and on board with doing it.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Easy solution, no tip 1*. That's the way you fight back with ubers tipping and their dysfunctional rating system.
> 
> Unfortunately, they on board kool aid drinkers so fast, difficult to keep everyone trained and on board with doing it.


You are removing the ability for other drivers to differentiate between non-tippers and actual terrible pax.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

glados said:


> You are removing the ability for other drivers to differentiate between non-tippers and actual terrible pax.


That's the idea. Why would you pick up a non tipper? If all the 1* were cancelled on and only tippers were picked up, uber we need to make some type of change. It addresses the ranking system as well as the tipping issue.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> That's the idea. Why would you pick up a non tipper? If all the 1* were cancelled on and only tippers were picked up, uber we need to make some type of change. It addresses the ranking system as well as the tipping issue.


Because something is better than nothing. If you stop picking up non-tippers, you'd get a pick up once every 4-6 hours. We both know it's impossible to get every uber driver doing this, so it's pointless and only hurts you.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

glados said:


> Because something is better than nothing. If you stop picking up non-tippers, you'd get a pick up once every 4-6 hours. We both know it's impossible to get every uber driver doing this, so it's pointless and only hurts you.


Ok......never mind. For the rest of you, you know what I mean, right??


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Ok......never mind


Bro, ur not 'hurting' you.
Uber is on a landslide of soon to be shareholder growth and value gross, BUT the lack of reasonable fares and tips is the crux of the driver issue, and will remain one, till SOMETHING drastic happens.
I like your idea.
Just sayin


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Uber: welcome the new boss, same (or worse) than the old boss.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

glados said:


> Because something is better than nothing.


TravisK's Perfect "Partner"!


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

SharedRideTruther said:


> Bro, ur not 'hurting' you.
> Uber is on a landslide of soon to be shareholder growth and value gross, BUT the lack of reasonable fares and tips is the crux of the driver issue, and will remain one, till SOMETHING drastic happens.
> I like your idea.
> Just sayin


From Uber side, nothing good will happen before their IPO. They need to show high growth rate to convince investors the company is not over-valued. Who cares if drivers starve to death before then?


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

glados said:


> Because something is better than nothing. If you stop picking up non-tippers, you'd get a pick up once every 4-6 hours. We both know it's impossible to get every uber driver doing this, so it's pointless and only hurts you.


You can't have your cake and eat it too. The only way to bring about change is if the good pax suffer with the non tipping bad.

Did you see "Braveheart?" Lot's of good Scot's died to bring about change. Fortunately were not taking about death of good people, just about them not getting a ride & Uber PAX having to pony up cab fare. After a few cab fares pax will gladly want a tip button on Uber.

Almost forgot...FREEDOM!


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> You can't have your cake and eat it too. The only way to bring about change is if the good pax suffer with the non tipping bad.
> 
> Did you see "Braveheart?" Lot's of good Scot's died to bring about change. Fortunately were not taking about death of good people, just about them not getting a ride & Uber PAX having to pony up cab fare. After a few cab fares pax will gladly want a tip button on Uber.
> 
> Almost forgot...FREEDOM!


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Easy solution, no tip 1*. That's the way you fight back with ubers tipping and their dysfunctional rating system.
> 
> Unfortunately, they on board kool aid drinkers so fast, difficult to keep everyone trained and on board with doing it.


You're right. I usually give 4* for no tip. 1* should do it.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> That's the idea. Why would you pick up a non tipper? If all the 1* were cancelled on and only tippers were picked up, uber we need to make some type of change. It addresses the ranking system as well as the tipping issue.


I'm so glad the tipping issue is alive. I was starting to wonder if everyone was ok with this whole non-tipping thing. UBER couldn't give 2 shits about tipping. I don' think they even look at this board.

This board is a great way to vent but goes nowhere important.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Ok......never mind. For the rest of you, you know what I mean, right??


YES. I do!


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

glados said:


> You are removing the ability for other drivers to differentiate between non-tippers and actual terrible pax.


Maybe 2 sets of stars are required in 2 different colors. Also it should include a tip calculator to determine how many stars to give.

TIPPED ***** for at least 15%
TIPPED*** for less than 10%

RIDER BEHAVIOR ***** for no problem
RIDER BEHAVIOR* for threw up in the car


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

I just turned down my first ping. it was 13 minutes away. I wish I knew where they were going but *THAT'S A BIG SECRET*. I secretly let the ping go away.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

My new UBER ride that had no clue how to use the star feature gladly gave me 2 $10 tips (there & back.) The new riders are happy with the awesome service & price and don't understand why there is no tip feature offered for those that would still like to tip to acknowledge a driver that goes above and beyond the call. I made sure this rider knew how to work the app...(an education UBER takes no part in on behalf of it's "partners".) I told her some awesome stories and let her know I would be there to make sure she got home safely.

A tip option would only enhance the product as drivers would take "extra special care" of the client knowing the possibility of a tip exists rather than knowing a tip is slim pickings so why go out of the way or over the top to provide that extra special touch for the UBER customer.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> My new UBER ride that had no clue how to use the star feature gladly gave me 2 $10 tips (there & back.) The new riders are happy with the awesome service & price and don't understand why there is no tip feature offered for those that would still like to tip to acknowledge a driver that goes above and beyond the call. I made sure this rider knew how to work the app...(an education UBER takes no part in on behalf of it's "partners".) I told her some awesome stories and let her know I would be there to make sure she got home safely.
> 
> A tip option would only enhance the product as drivers would take "extra special care" of the client knowing the possibility of a tip exists rather than knowing a tip is slim pickings so why go out of the way or over the top to provide that extra special touch for the UBER customer.


I have told pax if they want a ride home, take my card and call me. I'll pick them up I'll turn the app when I get there and they can ping me while they are in the car and I'll pick it up. I always get tips for that. The card is for my photography gig and a card is a card.

UBER cares not one iota about tips. They don't give a shit. I have emails explaining this and they skirt around it just like the laws they skirt around.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

MarkR said:


> I just turned down my first ping. it was 13 minutes away. I wish I knew where they were going but *THAT'S A BIG SECRET*. I secretly let the ping go away.


I just turned down an 11 minute one. Can't take the risk of it being a minimum ride when I show up.

Oh well, ubers issue not mine. When they figure out how to make it win win for everyone is when my acceptance rate goes to 100%


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

The only way drivers will get Travis' attention is by making their plight go viral on social media or high profile main stream media. If the story draws enough attention for investors to notice and factor into their risk assessment then Uber has no option but to address such concerns to the satisfaction of those fat wallets.
At the moment uber is carefully weaving a utopian spin of happy customers and happy drivers literally driving demand through the roof. Drivers can most readily counter this spin on social media, where there is no barrier to entry compared to traditional media outlets. All drivers need is to keep throwing pins and needles at the uber narrative till the bubble bursts. If we had 100 chi1cabby's on FB and twitter, drivers would have been a force to reckon with.
That is one of the problems with slave rates: most middle class, educated, likely white, empowered drivers that could have lent a voice against driver oppression have been frustrated out of the system making drivers as a whole much more vulnerable.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> I just turned down an 11 minute one. Can't take the risk of it being a minimum ride when I show up.
> 
> Oh well, ubers issue not mine. When they figure out how to make it win win for everyone is when my acceptance rate goes to 100%


We are in accord but I always considered the 10-30+ minute drive and then get the $5 cancel dropped on me. I will be at 100% with a $1.00 a minute drive time guarantee. If your drunk/late any serious PAX would be willing to pony up the $$$ but now no one (but dummies) will go get them when they really need a ride.

Until then my acceptance will hover round 70%


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> I just turned down an 11 minute one. Can't take the risk of it being a minimum ride when I show up.
> 
> Oh well, ubers issue not mine. When they figure out how to make it win win for everyone is when my acceptance rate goes to 100%


I'm so glad I'm not the only one who sees this as a problem.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

What kind of campaign could we do to stop rates falling more? Uber drivers for food stamps guarantee?


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> What kind of campaign could we do to stop rates falling more? Uber drivers for food stamps guarantee?


Uber has in fact raised rates in many cities once their data has shown drivers are making less. For example, Uber recently increased rates in Sydney, Brisbane, and Melbourne.

Uber has economists who are aware of the price elasticity of demand. Cheaper rates = more rides = less downtime = shorter ETAs = more $ / hour. Uber isn't stupid, and Uber is not taking you out for a ride. Just look at Sydney.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

glados said:


> Uber has in fact raised rates in many cities once their data has shown drivers are making less. For example, Uber recently increased rates in Sydney, Brisbane, and Melbourne.
> 
> Uber has economists who are aware of the price elasticity of demand. Cheaper rates = more rides = less downtime = shorter ETAs = more $ / hour. Uber isn't stupid, and Uber is not taking you out for a ride. Just look at Sydney.


Well let's have the data on UberX. Pick one of those cities and state the rate.. Flag drop, per minute and per mile. Then state typical weekly Earnings AFTER all Expenses and Taxes. Then tell me if the driver is entitled to food stamps. By the way, you forgot to state that "more rides" equals "more expenses" and at ubers low rates per mile and low waiting time rate, the more rides a driver does, the faster he goes bankrupt.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I'll assume that you're a person of good intentions, and are not intentionally plastering the forum with Uber SunShit (Sunlight + Bullshit).
How long have you been an UberX Driver in Sydney?


glados said:


> Uber has in fact raised rates in many cities once their data has shown drivers are making less. For example, Uber recently increased rates in Sydney, Brisbane, and Melbourne.


The so called "10% Rate Increase" was in response to Drivers being required to pay 10% GST by the Australian Tax Office. But the rate increase WAS NOT by 10%:
*Uber Melbourne so-called 10% rate rise using funny numbers*


glados said:


> Uber has economists who are aware of the price elasticity of demand. Cheaper rates = more rides = less downtime = shorter ETAs *= more $ / hour*. Uber isn't stupid, and Uber is not taking you out for a ride. Just look at Sydney.


Everything is true, except
"*= more $ / Hour*" for Drivers.
Read the thread, esp. Post #16 by OrlUberOffDriver in light of Jan 9th, 2015 Rate Cuts:
*Uber secretly telling drivers their new rate sucks*

Uber, and perhaps you as well, must think that Drivers are so stupid that they won't notice their payouts & income dropping after each Rate Cut.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> The so called "10% Rate Increase" was in response to Drivers being required to pay 10% GST by the Australian Tax Office. But the rate increase WAS NOT by 10%:


The rate increase was indeed more than 10% in Sydney and Brisbane. It was slightly less in Melbourne. Furthermore Uber is appealing the GST ruling in the Australian High Court. If their appeal succeeds, drivers will be able to get a refund for any GSTs they submitted.



chi1cabby said:


> Everything is true, except
> "*= more $ / Hour*" for Drivers.


When the price changes, you need time before the buyers respond to the new price. In economics terms, this is called the responsiveness of price elasticity. Of course, immediately after rate cuts drivers would be earning less, but over time driver earnings would increase. Furthermore, if rates did not increase the market could become oversaturated, resulting in less driver earnings even at higher rates.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

glados said:


> Uber has economists who are aware of the price elasticity of demand.


If I got a penny for every failed Uber shill on this forum I would be richer than travos


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Luberon said:


> If I got a penny for every failed Uber shill on this forum I would be richer than travos


I'm not sure why you're implying that I'm a shill. Not everyone hates Uber!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

glados said:


> When the price changes, you need time before the buyers respond to the new price. In economics terms, this is called the responsiveness of price elasticity. Of course, immediately after rate cuts drivers would be earning less, but over time driver earnings would increase. Furthermore, if rates did not increase the market could become oversaturated, resulting in less driver earnings even at higher rates.


Alright, you are apparently a hardcore believer in Uber SunShit!
During the course of last 12 months, U.S. Drivers have seen their Uber Income drop by ~60% due to Rate Cuts. In most markets Drivers are now earning on avg $8 - $10/Hour.

A Driver can only do so many fares in an hour. This is an example of a Driver at peak efficiency after higher demand has set in due to lower rates:
*This is why I'm quitting!!*











How many $0.80 & $0.88 rides can a Driver do in an hour?
*New record low payout$0.88. Cents! Can you top that?*


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> A Driver can only do so many fares in an hour. This is an example of a Driver at peak efficiency after higher demand has set in due to lower rates:


This is indeed a specific instance where driver earnings haven't been fantastic, however as you can see this is mainly an issue of there being too few rides. If the rates were higher, there would have been even less rides!

The $0.80 fare you've quoted is only due to Austin's $2 min fare.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

glados said:


> This is indeed a specific instance where driver earnings haven't been fantastic, however as you can see this is mainly an issue of there being too few rides.


Really? Did you read Chauffeur_James' post: 
*This is why I'm quitting!!*


Chauffeur_James said:


> This is why I'm quitting, I was at near peak performance, almost no downtime in between fares, didn't even have time to pee for 9 hours of being online, and this was my takeaway!! And since I apparently made the guarantee, I didn't see a dime of guarantee pay. If you want to bust your ass, burn through gas and destroy your car for this shit money be my guest!!!!





glados said:


> The $0.80 fare you've quoted is only due to Austin's $2 min fare.


Yeah duh! And guess what % does Uber get from Austin $2 Minimum Fare?
*It's 60%!*

What % does Uber get from $4 Minimum Fares in 62 U.S. Markets?
*It's 40%!*


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Really? Did you read Chauffeur_James' post:
> *This is why I'm quitting!!*


There is clear downtime visible in the example given. Even assuming no down time, Uber's upcoming Perpetual Trip feature would have allowed partners like him to earn more by always being paid, including during ping acceptance stages where you are driving to the pickup point.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Ok......never mind. For the rest of you, you know what I mean, right??


No, downgrading a PAX to 3/4 for not tipping? ok. But a 1 skews it more than UBER does. So you think a puker who does not apologize is as bad as the dude who just completed a 69.69 airport run?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> That's the idea. Why would you pick up a non tipper? If all the 1* were cancelled on and only tippers were picked up, uber we need to make some type of change. It addresses the ranking system as well as the tipping issue.


A non tipper on a sub 10 dollar ride is one thing. A ride above 25 bucks is another. YMMV


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Luberon said:


> The only way drivers will get Travis' attention is by making their plight go viral on social media or high profile main stream media. If the story draws enough attention for investors to notice and factor into their risk assessment then Uber has no option but to address such concerns to the satisfaction of those fat wallets.
> At the moment uber is carefully weaving a utopian spin of happy customers and happy drivers literally driving demand through the roof. Drivers can most readily counter this spin on social media, where there is no barrier to entry compared to traditional media outlets. All drivers need is to keep throwing pins and needles at the uber narrative till the bubble bursts. If we had 100 chi1cabby's on FB and twitter, drivers would have been a force to reckon with.
> That is one of the problems with slave rates: most middle class, educated, likely white, empowered drivers that could have lent a voice against driver oppression have been frustrated out of the system making drivers as a whole much more vulnerable.


TK is on Colbert's first week next week. It is not unexpected by me, that TK might face the hardest questions he has ever faced before.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> That's the idea. Why would you pick up a non tipper? If all the 1* were cancelled on and only tippers were picked up, uber we need to make some type of change. It addresses the ranking system as well as the tipping issue.


OU, agree with you. But this only works if 90% of Guberx drivers follow the program, which we both know is unlikely. And then there is the problem of our income going to zero as all the pax ratings start to bottom out and we have no customers. There will be a cause/effect lag until Guber figures out why no lead request are getting filled and provides a fix. And many customers will resist this fix because they have been so conditioned to not tip. They're going to be really confused about wtf is going on.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

MarkR said:


> Maybe 2 sets of stars are required in 2 different colors. Also it should include a tip calculator to determine how many stars to give.
> 
> TIPPED ***** for at least 15%
> TIPPED*** for less than 10%
> ...


Well this could work if riders got ratings feedback. Which they do not. So ratings do not modify their behaviors.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> What kind of campaign could we do to stop rates falling more? Uber drivers for food stamps guarantee?


Uber can and does drop the rates whenever it feels like it.
The only thing you can do is not work for Uber...

Uber is über-capitalist. As long as there's enough supply of drivers the price will go down.
From Uber's point-of-view, as long as drivers are willing to drive for the reduced rates, then the rates are not too low (and maybe too high).


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> TK is on Colbert's first week next week. It is not unexpected by me, that TK might face the hardest questions he has ever faced before.


I guarantee you Colbert will spend the entire interview gushing about what a genius Travis is. There will be no difficult questions and no mention of any problems Uber is having.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I guarantee you Colbert will spend the entire interview gushing about what a genius Travis is. There will be no difficult questions and no mention of any problems Uber is having.


See, I'm not sure.
Colbert is no longer "Colbert', the Republican shill he played on TV.
The real Colbert is a left of center Democrat.
Course there's the possibility that he may shill for Uber out of fear of taking on too much too fast in a very competitive market (the two Jimmys).


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

glados said:


> When the price changes, you need time before the buyers respond to the new price. In economics terms, this is called the responsiveness of price elasticity. Of course, immediately after rate cuts drivers would be earning less, but over time driver earnings would increase. Furthermore, if rates did not increase the market could become oversaturated, resulting in less driver earnings even at higher rates.


Profit is what matters to drivers. Earnings is just a means to an end. The end is profit.

One could say that Uber means "profit" when it says "earnings", but that is blatantly false. In every instance of Uber using real numbers to show "earnings" it has shown "fares". So Uber means "revenue" when it says "earnings". Now one could say that Uber can use "earnings" for both "revenue " and "profit". But that is blatantly false too. In your obvious knowledge of economics, you know that "profit equals revenue minus costs", so "earnings" cannot mean both "revenue" and "profit", as that would require that costs always be equal to zero.

I've done the math, and yes it's possible for drivers to produce more "earnings" with lower rates. However, to actually earn more profit with those increased "earnings" is highly unlikely, because at lower rates, producing the same amount of earnings requires increased costs, which means the same amount of earnings produces less profit. The increase in earnings would have to be significantly higher for the lower rates to result in increased profit for the driver. The vast majority of drivers do NOT achieve that. They make less profit with lower rates.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

glados said:


> I'm not sure why you're implying that I'm a shill. Not everyone hates Uber!


You have neither confirmed nor denied your affiliation with uber.... I take that as a yes.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

glados said:


> Uber has in fact raised rates in many cities once their data has shown drivers are making less. For example, Uber recently increased rates in Sydney, Brisbane, and Melbourne.
> 
> Uber has economists who are aware of the price elasticity of demand. Cheaper rates = more rides = less downtime = shorter ETAs = more $ / hour. Uber isn't stupid, and Uber is not taking you out for a ride. Just look at Sydney.


Clueless, what the UBER economist realizes is that lower fares means more drivers working more to make the same money they made previously.

Maybe the Screwber economist should poll the "partners" and find out the answer to this question.

Dear Partner,

Would you rather drive 55 minutes out of every hour picking up 3 PAX and driving 30 miles for $35.00 OR drive 40 minutes of every hour and driving 20 miles for $30.00.

I'll take the second choice every time, I save on expense, wear & tear on vehicle and depreciation as well as my peace of mind, 1 less PAX an hour would be priceless and a steal at $5.00 cost.

UBER would be happiest if we were on the road 24/7 they don't give a crap about us making more per hour, they only care about us working more & more hours to make what amounts to possibly peanuts more.

Plus the more "affordable" it is the more skanks & punks we have to pick up.

Screwber economists have never driven a UBER minute in their life, they can pound sand.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Glados:
Derived from the Greek word meaning shill/troll

Most commonly seen when speaking on the behalf of UBER, a company know for reducing the compensation of their partners on a whim without informing partners and without partner prior knowledge nor consent. Partners most often find out about said rate cuts after the fact by looking a waybill. All this done under the ruse of more income for partner by increased ridership. Sadly what those economist failure to realize that rides per partner ARE NOT INCREASING but in fact ARE DECREASING as SCREWBER adds MORE & MORE drivers to the mix, resulting in FEWER & FEWER rides PER PARTNER...NOT MORE!!!


----------



## capable (Aug 9, 2015)

I give 3* for no tip. Lol


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

XUberMike said:


> Would you rather drive 55 minutes out of every hour picking up 3 PAX and driving 30 miles for $35.00 OR drive 40 minutes of every hour and driving 20 miles for $30.00.
> 
> I'll take the second choice every time, I save on expense, wear & tear on vehicle and depreciation as well as my peace of mind, 1 less PAX an hour would be priceless and a steal at $5.00 cost.


Yes, most drivers with a grasp on their costs would prefer the second. But because Uber's costs are the same in both scenarios Uber prefers the first. And because Uber is 100% in control of the pricing, the driver's preference for the more profitable second option is completely ignored.

Also consider how many trips per hour... for example, would a driver prefer 5 trips that results in $30, or one trip that results in $30? Given Uber considers the SRF as part of the fare (see how guarantees are calculated for proof of this), 5 trips for $30 results in $20 for the driver and $10 for uber. 1 trip for $30 however results in $23.20 to the driver and $6.80 for Uber. The driver prefers the second, but Uber prefers the first. In other words Uber is more profitable when drivers are spending hours doing short trips, whereas drivers are more profitable when they are spending hours doing long trips. This is why Uber has dropped the minimum fare so low. They always get the first $1, so they love pax willing to pay a minimum fare to be taken a few blocks.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> But because Uber's costs are the same in both scenarios Uber prefers the first.


Uber costs? what costs?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I guarantee you Colbert will spend the entire interview gushing about what a genius Travis is. There will be no difficult questions and no mention of any problems Uber is having.


Ok. a Four Peaks IPA bet that TK is made to slightly squirm at least once.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> See, I'm not sure.
> Colbert is no longer "Colbert', the Republican shill he played on TV.
> The real Colbert is a left of center Democrat.
> Course there's the possibility that he may shill for Uber out of fear of taking on too much too fast in a very competitive market (the two Jimmys).


He took on Jeb pretty good when Jeb tried to use his appearance in a fund raiser.
Colbert's research people are surely smart enough to realize that there is some discontent among drivers. Who knows,perhaps he asks about not being able to tip. I still maintain it could be TK's toughest interview ever.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Luberon said:


> You have neither confirmed nor denied your affiliation with uber.... I take that as a yes.


At least the "driver" in the SD forum admitted to working for UBER.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Speaking of down time, I'm at home still waiting for a ping to come through. Very slow today. I guess if I was down the shore (wouldn't think of it today) I would probably get riders but I'm not going into that traffic. Blah! I'm not getting low rating because of parkway traffic. That would be silly and a waste of gas and on top of that NO TIP

Uber text me this morning about the shore. I laughed to myself and went bowling.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

capable said:


> I give 3* for no tip. Lol


I gave a 1* yesterday after I hung up on her because she didn't know the street she was on. I got the 5 bucks and went to the gym after.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

MarkR said:


> I gave a 1* yesterday after I hung up on her because she didn't know the street she was on. I got the 5 bucks and went to the gym after.


How did you rate her if you did not start the trip?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

MarkR said:


> as soon as i got to her driveway i started it.


Don't be surprised when your rating takes a dive today or tomorrow. Don't you think she rated you the same? So if you started the trip, you ended the trip not cancelled right?
Most believe it is better to never start the trip until you are satisfied with the PAX you are going to be driving. Starting the trip early so you can get cents on the minute waiting not always worth it. SO the minimum trip in your area is 5 bucks? Or you waited long enough that the trip was 5 bucks? You can not get the Cancellation fee and have started the trip in order to rate her.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Don't be surprised when your rating takes a dive today or tomorrow. Don't you think she rated you the same? So if you started the trip, you ended the trip not cancelled right?
> Most believe it is better to never start the trip until you are satisfied with the PAX you are going to be driving. Starting the trip early so you can get cents on the minute waiting not always worth it. SO the minimum trip in your area is 5 bucks? Or you waited long enough that the trip was 5 bucks? You can not get the Cancellation fee and have started the trip in order to rate her.


Actually, my rating went up today. lol I don't know how. I don't look at ratings much. I take them with a grain of salt. I do it on the side. I can't imagine EVER doing this fulltime. NEVER


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

MarkR said:


> Actually, my rating went up today. lol I don't know how. I don't look at ratings much. I take them with a grain of salt. I do it on the side. I can't imagine EVER doing this fulltime. NEVER


Did you cancel or end the trip?


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Did you cancel or end the trip?


Ended it. once you start, there is no cancel. Either way, the trip was over...on to the next one.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Y


MarkR said:


> Actually, my rating went up today. lol I don't know how. I don't look at ratings much. I take them with a grain of salt. I do it on the side. I can't imagine EVER doing this fulltime. NEVER


Easy to do...
You lost more shit ratings in one day then you gained.
Lost two 3-stars gained two 4-stars. This is a plus 2 on your rating average.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

glados said:


> Because something is better than nothing. If you stop picking up non-tippers, you'd get a pick up once every 4-6 hours. We both know it's impossible to get every uber driver doing this, so it's pointless and only hurts you.


If something is better than nothing then you should be willing to take a job at 1 cent per hour pay. Something is NOT always better than nothing.


----------



## KofiTaxi (Aug 18, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I'll assume that you're a person of good intentions, and are not intentionally plastering the forum with Uber SunShit (Sunlight + Bullshit).
> How long have you been an UberX Driver in Sydney?
> 
> The so called "10% Rate Increase" was in response to Drivers being required to pay 10% GST by the Australian Tax Office. But the rate increase WAS NOT by 10%:
> ...


Ch1Cabby - you've got great command of the issues and honest info. Thanks for educating us all.


----------



## KofiTaxi (Aug 18, 2015)

John Deer said:


> Uber can and does drop the rates whenever it feels like it.
> The only thing you can do is not work for Uber...
> 
> Uber is über-capitalist. As long as there's enough supply of drivers the price will go down.
> From Uber's point-of-view, as long as drivers are willing to drive for the reduced rates, then the rates are not too low (and maybe too high).


Adding to this. Uber is successful b/c drivers, excuse me, partners arent smart to see two key facts: 1. the cost of the business is pushed into the future. so you run your car into the ground, you take on tire wear, engine and transmission wear and PAX damage. but since partners arent paying that the first days or months they are not fully aware of this. and 2. uber - as long as it controls the ability to set/determine rates (even though there is this claim of us partners being "independent contracters") you cant set your rate to a price that makes sense considering your costs.

Drivers dont know how to properly count the first point, and refuse to believe the second point, Travis hopes this continues until he can IPO and run.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Profit is what matters to driveres...


Can I get an Amen brothers! And this GNubers, is a Flinstonesesque, Filet Mignon serving of "Truth". And proof positive that no one currently working for GUber majored in Business or English.

They use "businessy" sounding terms in a manner inconsistent with sound accounting practices. They use basic English completely out of context.

Such as, "Tipping is not required."

Instead of the more accurate, "Consistent with current law in this country, this merchant Can Not require you to tip in order to engage this service."

Ain't GUber Wurld Grand. Let's disrupt the Disrupters!!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

MarkR said:


> as soon as i got to her driveway i started it...I start the trip as soon as I get to the place because that's the only to know where you are going...


OMFG, You ARE Going to get deactivated for that. GASP, horrors and shock!


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> OMFG, You ARE Going to get deactivated for that. GASP, horrors and shock!


I just deleted that post. It asked me why. I put "I feel like it" and it's deleted.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

MarkR said:


> I just deleted that post. It asked me why. I put "I feel like it" and it's deleted.


I was joking...But my reason for deleting a post is always, "Because we can."


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Such as, "Tipping is not required."
> 
> Instead of the more accurate, "Consistent with current law in this country, this merchant Can Not require you to tip in order to engage this service."


Uber's friendly image and convenience is conveyed through its messaging, such as "Tipping is not required." I don't see why you think the latter statement is better, most people probably won't even finish reading it!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

glados said:


> Uber's friendly image and convenience is conveyed through its messaging, such as "Tipping is not required." I don't see why you think the latter statement is better, most people probably won't even finish reading it!


Guber's messaging sucks. How 'bout this one then, "Per U.S. law, Tipping is not required".


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> See, I'm not sure.
> Colbert is no longer "Colbert', the Republican shill he played on TV.
> The real Colbert is a left of center Democrat.
> Course there's the possibility that he may shill for Uber out of fear of taking on too much too fast in a very competitive market (the two Jimmys).


Just as I suspected. Fluff interview with the Uber hecklers edited out. I won't be watching Colbert ever again.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

UberComic said:


> *Will Uber drivers turn on Uber?*
> 
> *http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-34150643*
> 
> *This really sums up how drivers feel. *


I heard the first "If you were/are an UBER driver, your rights may have been violated." lawyer ad on the radio in L.A. tonight (9/10/15). This follows Judge Chen's decision to allow the "I.C v. Employee" class action lawsuit to go forward. If UBER drivers do become employees, then UBER will simply become another cut-rate limo service dancing around the bankruptcy black-hole.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LADriver said:


> If UBER drivers do become employees, then UBER will simply become another cut-rate limo service dancing around the bankruptcy black-hole.


That's not true.

*Analysis: Uber will survive, no matter what courts decide*
*http://www.sfchronicle.com/business...481531.php?t=32ccbda1cf&cmpid=twitter-premium*

_"Even if Uber loses this case, it will be free to restructure its relationship with its drivers in such a way that the drivers would actually be bona fide independent contractors," Chen wrote._
_







_


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

LADriver said:


> I heard the first "If you were/are an UBER driver, your rights may have been violated." lawyer ad on the radio in L.A. tonight (9/10/15). This follows Judge Chen's decision to allow the "I.C v. Employee" class action lawsuit to go forward. If UBER drivers do become employees, then UBER will simply become another cut-rate limo service dancing around the bankruptcy black-hole.


You bring up a new trend- ambulance chasers looking to cash in on the class action.
"Do you rideshare? Write down this number. You MAY be entitled to a settlement. .."


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That's not true.
> 
> *Analysis: Uber will survive, no matter what courts decide
> http://www.sfchronicle.com/business...481531.php?t=32ccbda1cf&cmpid=twitter-premium*
> ...


If you're familiar with the "Big Limo" business model, you'll know that they greatly depend on their world-wide network of affiliates to make a profit while their home city operations don't make a dime or lose money. Examples; BLS-New York is profitable enough to carry deadweight BLS-Los Angeles. Music Express has over 700 affiliates that carry Music Express-L.A., which can barely keep chauffeurs because they can't offer competitive wages due to cut throat competition (UBER anyone?). Diva Limousine is in a death spiral even though it has 300 affiliates that barely keep it afloat. And lastly, CLS-Las Vegas just went bust because it's owner and founder is going to federal prison along with his top managers for using the limo service as a front for dealing drugs and pimping prostitutes.

If UBER ends up going the "bona fide" independent contractor route, then it will lose it's power to control and set rates. If UBER goes the employee route (which I doubt, most likely they'll just up and leave California), it will face the harsh realities that these "Big Limo" companies deal with in a true global marketplace with real math.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

LADriver said:


> If you're familiar with the "Big Limo" business model, you'll know that they greatly depend on their world-wide network of affiliates to make a profit while their home city operations don't make a dime or lose money. Examples; BLS-New York is profitable enough to carry deadweight BLS-Los Angeles. Music Express has over 700 affiliates that carry Music Express-L.A., which can barely keep chauffeurs because they can't offer competitive wages due to cut throat competition (UBER anyone?). Diva Limousine is in a death spiral even though it has 300 affiliates that barely keep it afloat. And lastly, CLS-Las Vegas just went bust because it's owner and founder is going to federal prison along with his top managers for using the limo service as a front for dealing drugs and pimping prostitutes.
> 
> If UBER ends up going the "bona fide" independent contractor route, then it will lose it's power to control and set rates. If UBER goes the employee route (which I doubt, most likely they'll just up and leave California), it will face the harsh realities that these "Big Limo" companies deal with in a true global marketplace with real math.


Will probably happen in NJ if that hold to be true in Cali. Drive now while you still can. One day the app may just go POOF!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

UberComic said:


> *Will Uber drivers turn on Uber?*
> 
> *http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-34150643*
> 
> *This really sums up how drivers feel.*


Yup:
"'It used to be 10 hours a day,' said Nang, from Myanmar, who started Uber driving just over two years ago when she was studying. 'Now I have to work 16 or 17 hours. It's exhausting. I'm thinking of quitting next year. I'm working crazy - seven days. They are hiring so many people. I don't know where to go. I was in downtown for one hour and I didn't get a customer. Sometimes [at the airport] I wait two hours.'"


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> Yup:
> "'It used to be 10 hours a day,' said Nang, from Myanmar, who started Uber driving just over two years ago when she was studying. 'Now I have to work 16 or 17 hours. It's exhausting. I'm thinking of quitting next year. I'm working crazy - seven days. They are hiring so many people. I don't know where to go. I was in downtown for one hour and I didn't get a customer. Sometimes [at the airport] I wait two hours.'"


I hope you are NOT doing this full-time. It was never built to be a full time but as a suppliment. I did 1 ride today $16.00 I'm off from my real job so I went online for an hour. After I dropped him off I came home and had dinner. I might do it a little bit tomorrow as well. I always turn it on at the house. Seems like a waste to drive in hopes of getting a ping. Call me thrifty but it works for ME.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

MarkR said:


> Will probably happen in NJ if that hold to be true in Cali. Drive now while you still can. One day the app may just go POOF!


True. A California judge wanted to suspend UBER for not providing required reports to the PUC. The UBER app can be pulled at any time. UBER is an unstable place to work. I'm going to push it for another year if possible and then go back to limo work. I've seen enough of this fiasco.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Jasper Johnson (Sep 15, 2015)

Luberon said:


> From Uber side, nothing good will happen before their IPO. They need to show high growth rate to convince investors the company is not over-valued. Who cares if drivers starve to death before then?


It's all about the bottom line business


----------



## Jasper Johnson (Sep 15, 2015)

LADriver said:


> True. A California judge wanted to suspend UBER for not providing required reports to the PUC. The UBER app can be pulled at any time. UBER is an unstable place to work. I'm going to push it for another year if possible and then go back to limo work. I've seen enough of this fiasco.


Now they're getting sued for treating everyone like a 1099 employee. Jacoby and Meyers is looking into it - better to make them make things a bit more formalized and last than constantly living on the edge and leaving drivers out there


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

The_One said:


>


Yup, saw this a while ago. Very well done and accurate.


----------

